# Shapeshifter Macbook (intel) // BootX loader



## aadil93 (3 Juillet 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Comme bcp j'ai voulu plonger dans le grand bain de la custom, et c'est plutôt mal parti... J'ai un message d'erreur quand j'essaye de lancer ShapeShifter qui me dit que c'est impossible avec un proc Intel... (perso j'ai un macbook assez récent). Je dois faire confiance à ce message ou c'est un bug? Je me pose la question parce qu'il a l'air de rouler pour tout le monde... Au passage, j'ai ce message pour tous les softs Unsanity.

Si c'est effectivement le cas il y a un autre moyen de gérer les .guikit ?

J'ai l'impression que pas mal de softs sont pas adaptés pour la custom de léopard... je me trompe ? (Une autre petite question aussi : J'ai parcouru les fils de custom du forum et bien que la plupart soient tellement anciens que même après un coup de plumeau 50% des images soient innaccessibles, j'ai trouvé pas mal de screens avec des docks stylés... ils sont compris dans les guikit ? Perso, sur le net, j'ai rien trouvé de sympa comme dock à télécharger pour CandyBar par exemple.


-----


Question 2 : je voulais aussi faire comme les grands et changer la pomme au boot. J'ai trouvé le soft BootX qui en théorie fait tout tout seul, mais la, c'est un problème de version. Je tourne sous léopard en 10.5.2 je crois. J'en ai conclu que c'était pour le moment impossible de modifier l'image de boot avec cette config... Des gens l'ont déjà fait ? Ya une autre méthode ?


Thx a lot


----------



## giga64 (5 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

*ShapeShifter 2.5* n'est pas compatible avec Leopard -> ici

Pour changer la pomme au démarrage, tu parles de BootXChanger ?
'marche pas chez toi ?

@+


----------



## aadil93 (6 Juillet 2008)

Que dire, ca venait ptetre d'autre chose, mais il a suffit que tu dise son nom pour qu'il s'installe 

Pour ShapeShifter j'avais déjà remarqué, mais il reste quoi pour custom en substitut de ce soft sur Leopard ? ( genre couleurs fenetres, polices de la toolbar, pas le dock et les icones quoi..)

Une idée?


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

aadil93 a dit:


> Que dire, ca venait ptetre d'autre chose, mais il a suffit que tu dise son nom pour qu'il s'installe
> 
> Pour ShapeShifter j'avais déjà remarqué, mais il reste quoi pour custom en substitut de ce soft sur Leopard ? ( genre couleurs fenetres, polices de la toolbar, pas le dock et les icones quoi..)
> 
> Une idée?



Tu peux pas modifier d'un coup comme shapeshiflter malheureusement. 
Mais tu peux modifier le dock ou les icones avec candybar, regarde un peu ici pour la barre des menu. Tu peux trouver des thèmes pour itunes, pour vlc ou quicktime, etc sur DeviantArt ou Macthemes.
Pour les polices tu peux utiliser TinkerTool.
Enfin voila quoi


----------

